# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  دات نت یعنی چی؟

## DataMaster

سلام
از دوستای عزیز خواهش می کنم کمی در مورد دات نت توضیح بدن
یعنی اصلا دات نت چی هست ؟ چه مزایایی داره ؟ و کلا چه مبحثی رو پیروی میکنه
من اصلا زبان برنامه نویسی خاصی منظورم نیست فقط توضیحات شفافی در این زمینه لازم دارم
اگه مقاله یا ادرسی دارید لطف کنید و ادرس بدید

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
اینجا رو ببینید:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/netframewo...w/default.aspx

----------

